# TV big enough for 21RS?



## Cire (Oct 15, 2004)

Well I have went from looking at a pop-up, then a hybrid and now I am to the outback. I want to stay small as possible to be able to reach the more remote campgrounds. I am a camper and not an RV'er









My TV is also a limiting factor. It is a 97 Ford F150 4x4 4.6 V8 SuperCab with the Off Road package. It is paid for and I do not want to think about buying something new. I am not sure on the rear end gear ratio. How do I check?

I assume it's towing capacity is between 6000 and 6900 based upon what I see for 99 and 00 models.

Is it enough TV for the 21RS? If not, is there anything I can add aftermarket that will improve it's performance?

I have a lot to learn!! It has a hitch that I have pulled small trailers (boat, popup, etc..) with. What else do I need to add and what is the approximate cost?

Thanks for the help.

Eric


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

We did exactly the same. Ruled out hybrids after looking up close. Settled on the 21RS and LOVE it. It's heavier than it looks. And my old Expy (see signature) didn't pull it well. Well, it pulled good but I always felt like it was straining. But it was because of the gears. I had a 3.31, totally not for towing. All the mods in the world were not going to help me. But the motor wasn't to blame. It was the gearing.

Don't have 97. For 98 tow capacity:
http://www.bobstravelcenter.com/98towguide.html

Here is a neat Ford VIN decoder. Will tell you the GVWR based on your VIN:

https://www.fleet.ford.com/maintenance/vin_tools/

Here's a good link to find your axle ratio: http://www.drivetrain.com/Fordtrkratio_posidata.html

It goes back to 97, and you'll probably find you've got the deeper gears, since you have the 4x4. Look on the driver's door and there is a sticker that has a bunch of codes on it. Under Axle, you'll see the code.

My 4x4 Navigator has 3.73 gears. I haven't yet towed with it, but based on what I've read, I am sure I'll be fine.

As far as mods go, open up the air intake and the exhaust. A tranny cooler is a MUST. Hayden makes good coolers. Investigate a Diablo chip programmer, or do 97s have a swappable chip? I dunno. A good hitch is also a MUST.

Ask around here, there's loads of help!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

First of all, welcome aboard.

The best place to look for your trucks capacities are in the owners manuals. I'm not sure about Fords, but GM products have the option code's listed in the glove box, on a sticker. You will need to find out what the differential gearing is to get the wgt. ratings. Another source may be your dealer, or the manufacturer. They should be able to trace the factory installed options with the VIN#. The weight capacities you will need to be concerned with are the trucks Gross Vehicle Wgt. Rating (GVRW), the Gross Combined Wgt. Rating (GCRW), and the maximum trailer wgt. The GVRW is the most you vehicle can safely weigh. This wgt includes the vehicle, the occupants, any fuel and cargo, plus the hitch wgt of the trailer. The GCWR is the total wgt of both the TV and the TT. The maximum trailer wgt is pretty self explainitory.

Let's use my Avalanche as an example. My GVRW is 7000#, my max Trailer wgt is 7000#, but my GCWR is 13,000#

My Av weighs approx. 5700# with me and a full tank of gas. That leaves me 1300# for the rest of the family, luggage, and the tongue wgt of the camper, which is listed at 600#, but that is unloaded. So in actuality, I have less then 700# to put the wife and kids, the dog, firewood, bikes, and any other stuff I want to put in the truck. To give you a little room, the rule of thumb for wgt, look for a trailer in the 75% range of you TV's capacity.

As far as additional equipment, you will need a Weight distributing hitch, a sway control, and a brake controller. Smaller trailer's selfom have brakes, and most boat trailers use surge type brakes. Your Outback will have electric brakes on it. The Tekonsha Prodigy is about the best on the market, and can be had for about $99 on the web. CheckRV Wholesalers.com

As far as hitches go, you might want to look at the Equal-i-zer brand hitch. It is a WD hitch with integral sway control and can be had for around $400 from RV wholesalers also. I don't think the 21RS has enough tongue wgt for the Reese Dual Cam HP. If you go with a regular WD hitch, like the Reese/Draw-Tite trunnion style, you can use a friction type sway bar with the shorter 21RS. The only problem is that most manufacturer's don't recommend using the a single friction bar on any trailer over 24' in length, so if you ever move up, you will have to upgrade you hitch setup.

Well, that should be enough to thoughly confuse you, so I will stop and let you ask some questions, as well as let anyone else chime in. There is a lot of good advice here, and everyone is always happy to share.


----------



## Cire (Oct 15, 2004)

More information. I looked at the stickers on the truck, looked up the VIN and rear end ratio. The GVWR is 6000 lbs. The rear end is 3.55.

Using the 75% rule of thumb results in a 4500lb trailer. The Outback 21RS comes in at about 4500 with all the options. It looks like I meet the requirement with no margin.

I have a feeling I am not going to be completely thrilled with the performance and I am now limited to the 21RS (not a bad thing but will require an upgraded TV for an upgraded camper in the future).

Thanks for the help.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Cire,
I have the same combination as you are describing and am really quite satisfied with the TV.
That said, I do know my limitations, punk.....oh wait a minute...did I just say that?!
What I mean is I do not have big expectations for blasting up large hills at 75 MPH, like the Rockies, or even the Cascades. This truck works quite well for the large percentage of towing that I plan to do. But, if I was to decide in a few years that I want to tour the US with the Outback I would most likely look at doing it with a different TV.
Right now I have enough time and patience for the hills I encounter and I really think the 4.6 does a good job with 21' Outback. We are usally hauling a couple of dirt bikes in the back of the truck as well.
You have a good start with buying one of the lightest 21' TT's out there.

Welcome to the Outbackers. There is a wealth of info here.

Scott

PS I have done the K&N intake system and a 3" cat-back exhaust that seems to give more power at 3K RPM and up, where this engine makes most of it's power.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Can't ask for a better answer than that!


----------



## Cire (Oct 15, 2004)

Leaving work now to go to Birmingham to look at a used and a new 2004. The used is listed for $14950. Problems is that the salesman says the warranty is not transferable.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Bonner's Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, MI is listing a 2005 21RS at $15,999. I would use that as negotiating power for the new one. FYI, all dealer stock Outbacks are loaded. I think that only way to get one that is not loaded, is to special order it that way.

Good luck with the search.

Tim

forgot the link: Bonner's Lakeshore RV online showroom


----------



## Cire (Oct 15, 2004)

$15500 for the new 04. Dealer claimed to be the second largest Keystone dealer in US. I looked at several and my wife fell in love the entire line. It may be a few months before I can afford it. Thanks for the towind advice.


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Cire said:


> $15500 for the new 04. Dealer claimed to be the second largest Keystone dealer in US. I looked at several and my wife fell in love the entire line. It may be a few months before I can afford it. Thanks for the towind advice.
> [snapback]16624[/snapback]​


 Cire, thats a good price. Since you are waiting- keep your eyes open for RV shows in your area coming up. You just may be able to swing a little better deal at one of those shows. Good luck on purchase in a few months.

P.S.- check your tow rating figures again. My research says its about 6800 Lbs. which should leave you about 1800 lbs. over the weight of a fully loaded 21RS. 75% of 6800 lbs. is 5000 lbs.


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

For a few bucks more you can get the 2005. Maybe you need to consider a trip to Michigan!


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

Cire said:


> $15500 for the new 04. Dealer claimed to be the second largest Keystone dealer in US. I looked at several and my wife fell in love the entire line. It may be a few months before I can afford it. Thanks for the towind advice.
> [snapback]16624[/snapback]​


Cire,

Was pulling my 21Rs with my 2003 Durango with the V8 and a 3.92 rear end. It pulled quite well and had a Equal-i-zer hitch with it as well. My limitations were I could not run 60 up steep grades but on relatively flat surfaces, it would pull at 65 running just over 2000 RPM. I think your truck should be able to handle that rig quite well.


----------

